# ***Pacers Board New Roll Call!***



## StephenJackson

The activity on this forum has gone through the roof over the last few months, and I couldn't be happier. I can't believe all the activity we have here...and it's the offseason! That being said, we have a LOT of great new posters, and I think it's time for a new roll call to get everyone more acquainted with one another.

So here goes:

*What's your name?*

*Where are you from?*

*How old are you?*

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?*

*Who is your favorite Pacer?*

*Favorite non-Pacer?*
*
What are some of your hobbies?*

*Favorite music/musician?*

*Do you have a job, what is it?*
*
Anything else you'd like to share?*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* Shawn

*Where are you from?* Born in southern maine, now living 20 minutes south of Boston

*How old are you? * 21

*How long have you been a Pacers fan? * Since the 4th grade....a long time

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* All time, Reggie. Currently, J.O. followed very closely by Ronny

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Ummm...Jalen Rose and Tim Duncan
*
What are some of your hobbies? * Playing ball, poker, lifting weights, running, video games

*Favorite music/musician?* Hip hop and R&B. Tupac Shakur is my all time favorite artist

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I work at a private golf course, making food a little bit past the 9th green. Pull in about 120 a day there. 32 hrs a week there. And 8.5 hrs a week working at my college's library doing...nothing.

*Anything else you'd like to share?* I'm just proud to be a part of this forum. And proud to be a Pacers fan. Can't wait for this season!


----------



## rock747

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Kyle
Where are you from? Indiana

How old are you? 17

How long have you been a Pacers fan? forever

Who is your favorite Pacer? All time, Reggie. Currently, Ron Artest and Stephan Jackson
Favorite non-Pacer? T-mac,
What are some of your hobbies? Golf,hanging wit friends
Favorite music/musician? Rock, I like alot of bands


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* Lukas

[n]Where are you from?[/b] Born in Poland, moved to the states at a young age, now live in Rochester, NY.

*How old are you?* 21

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* Since 1988/89, i was in Poland, saw Reggie play and totally fell in love with his game. Later that day, at the playground, (i know this is corny) before we played 3v3 or 4v4, we'd pick who we wanted to be, and i picked Reggie, and everyone was like who? lol Every since then i considered myself a Pacers fan, even though, i didn't know who and where they were from until about 1991 when i moved to America i found out alot more about them.

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* All-Time Reggie, current, SJax most likey. JO would be, but he scares the sh!t out of me everytime he has the ball in a big game.

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Manu, Amare or Dirk.

*What are some of your hobbies?* Hockey (ice, pond, video game, or watching), playing pickup basketball games, spending time with my girl.

*Favorite music/musician?* I basicially like everything, besides rap and country. Some favorites include, weezer, offspring, U2, coldplay, Bon Jovi, Goo Goo Dolls and Pink Floyd. I could go on and on. 

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I am an assistant manager at a drug store (rite aid). Not bad money, for a full time college student, flexible hours, but i try to work like 26-30 a week. This past summer, i worked 2 jobs, 13 hours a day, the other was home remodeling, like painting, dry-wall, tiles and stuff like that. Really good under the table money.

*Anything else you'd like to share?* Just like you said, i am also very proud to be part of this forum. I post on several forums on the net, that's basicially all i do on the computer, is forums for various teams, i'd say forums take like 85% of my time on the computer. lol. I've always been on some basketball forums, but didn't like them, and found this couple years ago, and couldn't have been happier to be here. I could not see life without basketballboards.net.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* Chris Rice

*Where are you from?* Nash(Hick)ville, Indiana. It's about 16 miles east of Bloomington.

*How old are you?* 14

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* Since the '99 Eastern Conference Finals.

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* Jamaal Tinsley

*Favorite non-Pacer?* James Jones 

*What are some of your hobbies?* Getting online, PS2, trampoline, listening to music, and if I find the chance I'll play poker.

*Favorite music/musician?* Currently: System of a Down, Inactive: Nirvana

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I occasionally work for my parents, helping to make historical toys.

*Anything else you'd like to share?* Activity has been great the past few days.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name? *Bryan

*Where are you from?* Nashville, Indiana

*How old are you?* 14

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* As long as I can remember. I started watching Pacer games on tv when I was about 4 or 5, but 2000 was when I really started liking them. 

*Who is your favorite Pacer? *Artest

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Steve Nash

*What are some of your hobbies?* Golf, basketball, poker, and the internet.

*Favorite music/musician?* I don't really have a favorite band, but here are some of my favorite artists in my iTunes library: Coldplay, Creed, Nirvana, Seether, and System of a Down.

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I was golf carts at a golf course.

*Anything else you'd like to share? *Monday was my 1 year anniversary at BBB.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Brett

Where are you from? Seymour, IN

How old are you? 23, so far I am the grandpa on here :biggrin: 

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Since JO joined... I was always a Reggie fan... just not necessarily the Pacers... when I was younger I was a huge Shaq fan... that wore off after his first championship in LA

Who is your favorite Pacer? 1. Jermaine 2. Sarunas 3. Ron 4. Big Dave

Favorite non-Pacer? LeBron, Amare, Dwyane

What are some of your hobbies? Video games, playing ball, and messing around on the internet

Favorite music/musician? Dave Matthews... favorite all-time

Do you have a job, what is it? Only the beatwriter job... and I don't get paid for that :biggrin: 

Anything else you'd like to share? Pacers + 2006 = Finals, at least


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* Jorge

*Where are you from?* Colombia

*How old are you?* 25

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* since '93

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* All-time: Miller Presently: Ronnie A.

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Chris Bosh, Jason Kidd

*What are some of your hobbies?* writting poetry, playing Madden and NBA live online, playing B-ball, watching movies... 

*Favorite music/musician?* Old school R&B, old school rap....

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I go to school

*Anything else you'd like to share?* Pacers are the new beast of the East...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## son shine

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

Walter, born in Detroit (Pistonfan by birth), schooled in IN (Pacerfan by luck).
Let's just say that Neto and Billy Keller and the Raj would have been something playing against Bing and Lanier or DeBuschere.
Favorite Pacer has to be Artest since my son met him at a Marsh and at Conseco last year and the guy is genuine.
Non Pacer? Tim Duncan, very smooth and plays like he's been there before. Barry Sanders had a saying about scoring Touchdowns and Duncan has applied it.
I still run, yoga, play guitar and being a dad.
Seven years into my second career and don't ask about R & R. Still listening to Fogerty, Springsteen and the Stones.
Big year ahead.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *How old are you?* 25
> 
> *Do you have a job, what is it?* I go to school


Should I act confused, scared, or in awe?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



Pacers Fan said:


> Should I act confused, scared, or in awe?


If someone else has to tell you how to act, then you got alot more problems than being confused, scared, and in awe....

and BTW, I'm studying X-Ray full time in college,so therefore I don't presently have a job. :idea:




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If someone else has to tell you how to act, then you got alot more problems than being confused, scared, and in awe....
> 
> and BTW, I'm studying X-Ray full time in college,so therefore I don't presently have a job. :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!! *


How many more semesters do you have before you graduate?


----------



## parkerj0

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Jeremy

Where are you from? Went to HS in Martinsville, IN, currently live in Pensacola, FL

How old are you? 26

How long have you been a Pacers fan? When I first moved to Indiana in the 2nd grade

Who is your favorite Pacer? You may find it weird, but I like Austin Croshere, just wish he would play as well as he used too. JO would be next.

Favorite non-Pacer? Now, Dale Davis, last year, Dirk

What are some of your hobbies? running, am running in Army 10-miler on 2 October

Favorite music/musician? Christian music

Do you have a job, what is it? Military and Prepaid Legal www.prepaidlegal.com/hub/jcparker


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



jermaine7fan said:


> How many more semesters do you have before you graduate?



2 more, seems like I've been doing it forever though.....



*Go PaCerS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 2 more, seems like I've been doing it forever though.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCerS!!!!!!!!*


I know the feeling... I am taking a break right now... over the homework! It starts getting really old around your 16th year of it! :biggrin: I am lucky to be in a good situation where I can take a break! Hang in there!!! It will be done before you know it!


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If someone else has to tell you how to act, then you got alot more problems than being confused, scared, and in awe....
> 
> and BTW, I'm studying X-Ray full time in college,so therefore I don't presently have a job. :idea:


My shock was that you're 25 and still in school.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name? * Märt

*Where are you from?* Estonia :yes: 

*How old are you?* 19

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* Since 2001 (Tinsley's rookie seasone, Ron bacame a Pacers) but I liked and followed Pacers a bit before too.

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* Ron Artest

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Stojakovic/T-Mac

*What are some of your hobbies?* Debate, reading, tennis, football (euro), dancing, to go to parties...

*Favorite music/musician?* I like House, dnb, EBM, breakbeat, techno, jazz, old school hip-hop... Favorite artists? Hard to pick... Uriah Heep, Yes, *Photek*, Goldfrapp...

*Do you have a job, what is it?* At the moment I have part time job (coz I am studing). I help to run debate club(s) in high school(s)

*Anything else you'd like to share?* Hmmm... No


----------



## pacerfan23

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name?
Andrew

Where are you from?
Avon, IN
How old are you?
26
How long have you been a Pacers fan?
*As long as I can remember, followed about every Pacer Game since around the age of 11-12 years of age through today.*

Who is your favorite Pacer?
*Miller*

Favorite non-Pacer?
*McGrady*

What are some of your hobbies?
*Besides anything sports, Spending time with my daughter, and landscaping, home improvement.*

Favorite music/musician?
*Really like all kinds of music R&B, Rock, Alternative, Punk, Rap. a little country, etc..*


Do you have a job, what is it?
*Finance Analyst for Reebok*

Anything else you'd like to share


----------



## Tactics

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

I guess I'll do this, so the newer people can get to know me...

What's your name?
Brian
Where are you from?
Bellingham, WA
How old are you?
20
How long have you been a Pacers fan?
Since around 2000
Who is your favorite Pacer?
Jamaal Tinsley
Favorite non-Pacer?
Ray Allen
What are some of your hobbies?
Emceeing, Partying, Playing Madden, and Women!
Favorite music/musician?
Hip Hop, Tech N9ne!!!
Do you have a job, what is it?
Little Caesars...Crew Leader/Delivery Driver
Anything else you'd like to share?
I was one of the first to get this board active, apparently it's active again, good job guys!


----------



## DannyGranger33

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* Brent

*Where are you from?* Albuquerque, NM

*How old are you?* 21.

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* Since I was a sixth grader. My youth summer league team was named the Pacers.. fell in love ever since.

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* Granger, JO, Artest when he's not a schizo 

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Iverson, Wade, LeBron, Carmelo, Shaq, Duncan, Ginobili, anyone that dominates the Pistons.

*What are some of your hobbies?* Obsessing over sports, writing, video games, putting off studying.. typical college guy stuff

*Favorite music/musician?* Foo Fighters.

*Do you have a job, what is it?* I work at Starbucks.

*Anything else you'd like to share?* I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## Grangerx33

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Jon

Where are you from? Charlotte, N.C.

How old are you? 17

How long have you been a Pacers fan? I believe 9-10 years.

Who is your favorite Pacer? That's like asking a parent to pick a favorite child.

Favorite non-Pacer? Al Harrington

What are some of your hobbies? Basketball, Video Games

Favorite music/musician? Rock-Linkin Park, 3 Doors Down, Sister Hazel, Third Eye Blind

Do you have a job, what is it? No

Anything else you'd like to share? Pacerfan4ever82 is my sn if anyone wants to talk. [email protected] is email.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



Pacers Fan said:


> My shock was that you're 25 and still in school.



Dude that is still young.....when you get to college you will be amazed at the age of the students if you think that 25 is too old to be in college....I didnt graduate until I was 26...Not everyone goes full time and graduates in four years....I had to pay myself through college so I could only go part time some semesters....


----------



## Pnack

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Steve

Where are you from? Ontario, Canada

How old are you? 17

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Bout 4 years ago

Who is your favorite Pacer? Artest

Favorite non-Pacer? K0BE

What are some of your hobbies? Basketball, Hockey, Football, Snowboarding

Favorite music/musician? 2pac..jay-z...and im liking young jeezy

Do you have a job, what is it? I am a heart surgeon


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



KobeBryant08 said:


> How old are you? 17
> 
> Do you have a job, what is it? I am a heart surgeon


Can I call you Doogie :biggrin: By the way... who is young Jeezy... the rapper you were talking about?


----------



## Number1PacerFan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? Andy

Where are you from? Indiana

How old are you? 13

How long have you been a Pacers fan? 13 years

Who is your favorite Pacer? Steve Jackson

Favorite non-Pacer? Nash

What are some of your hobbies? Sports

Favorite music/musician? Weezer

Do you have a job, what is it? Sometimes I get the mail for my neighbors when they're out of town.

Anything else you'd like to share? THE Birdman's brother from the same mother.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

*What's your name?* -Daniel

*Where are you from?* -Grandvile Island, Vancouver, BC, Canada

*How old are you?* -14

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?*-well iv always played basketball and i used to watch the high lights in the morning before i went to school and when i was eating but this is the first season that i watch full games. My friends are what really got me into NBA basketball. 

*Who is your favorite Pacer?* -Dont have one...Yet

*Favorite non-Pacer?* -KOBE
*
What are some of your hobbies?* -Basketball, DJing, friends and family.

*Favorite music/musician?* -Rap, 2pac

*Do you have a job, what is it?* -i worked all summer at the false creek comunity centers day camps and on the water park. Now i work like only 1 time a week because of School and basketball.
*
Anything else you'd like to share?* -I go to Kits High School and im excited to watch the pacers play this season!
:cheers:


----------



## jdohman

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name?

*Justin Dohman*

Where are you from?

*Centralia Illinois*

How old are you?

*21*

How long have you been a Pacers fan?

*Since I was 3 and started watching basketball.*

Who is your favorite Pacer?

*Reggie Miller. Still undercontract  If he doenst count I would have to say Jackevious. I have a thing for the long ball*

Favorite non-Pacer?
*
There is no such thing*

What are some of your hobbies?

*Playing basketball, Lifting Weights, Car Audio*

Favorite music/musician?

*Rascal Flatts*

Do you have a job, what is it?

*I work for tweeter in Frisco Tx, Mobile Electronics Manager*

Anything else you'd like to share?

Glad to be part of the forum.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



jdohman said:


> Favorite non-Pacer?
> 
> *There is no such thing*




LOL....

Love it.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What's your name? -Domas

Where are you from? -Kaunas , Lithuania ( 400k city where Saras, Sabonis, Ilgauskas, Marciulionis were born and learne basketball fundamentals)

How old are you? -30

How long have you been a Pacers fan?-Since Saras signed with Pacers. 

Who is your favorite Pacer? -Dont have to answer 

Favorite non-Pacer? -Sabonis

What are some of your hobbies? -Diving, Fishing, Antic cars, japanese cooking and basketball.

Favorite music/musician? -Metallicca, Depeche Mode, Paul van ****.

Do you have a job, what is it? Real Estate.

Anything else you'd like to share? I am more of Saras fan than Pacers fan. ( like we all lithuanians fans are , sorry about that  )


----------



## Auggie

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**

What's your name? auggie

Where are you from? denmark

How old are you? 19

How long have you been a Pacers fan? 8 years, when i was small i used to watch this bball/highschool comedy series called "hang time"  the story takes place in indy 

Who is your favorite Pacer? reggie, rik smits, jo, sarjas

Favorite non-Pacer? iggy, duncan

What are some of your hobbies? basketball 

Favorite music/musician? rap/2pac

Do you have a job, what is it? cashier

Anything else you'd like to share? no artest, no problem :banana:


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



Indystarza said:


> What's your name? auggie
> 
> Where are you from? denmark
> 
> How old are you? 18
> 
> How long have you been a Pacers fan? 8 years, when i was small i used to watch this bball/highschool comedy series called "hang time"  the story takes place in indy
> 
> Who is your favorite Pacer? reggie, rik smits, jo, sarjas
> 
> Favorite non-Pacer? iggy, duncan
> 
> What are some of your hobbies? basketball
> 
> Favorite music/musician? rap/2pac
> 
> Do you have a job, what is it? cashier
> 
> Anything else you'd like to share? no artest, no problem :banana:


I used to religiously watch "Hang Time"... on Saturday mornings... good show... that girl was hot too... and boy could she ball :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: *Pacers Board New Roll Call!**



mauzer said:


> Anything else you'd like to share? I am more of Saras fan than Pacers fan. ( like we all lithuanians fans are , sorry about that  )




LOL...

We just glad your on our team D...

We love your kid Sar...He's playing great, and I'm glad that we have him right now....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd

What's your name?
Jared

Where are you from?
Grew up in Maine. Live in NYC now.

How old are you?
25

How long have you been a Pacers fan?
Since around '88

Who is your favorite Pacer?
Reggie, Jalen and Mully. Currently, probably Bird in the front office actually. And JO.

Favorite non-Pacer?
Dwyane Wade. Like Whoa. We need to start planning NOW on how we can sign him when he hits the market.

What are some of your hobbies?
writing, reading, beer drinking

Favorite music/musician?
Hip Hop Head...Favorites right now are Reef the Lost Cauze, Jedi Mind Tricks and Little Brother. And of course all the heavyweights: BIG, Rakim, Jay, Nas, etc.

Do you have a job, what is it?
Editor at small business mag

Anything else you'd like to share?
The Pacers WILL win a title. Soon. And I WILL drink Champagne. I'm also a Red Sox fan, and let me tell you guys: It's worth the wait.


----------



## Gonzo

As I said in another thread, welcome to the forum JayRedd!

We'll be happy to have you here when we win the title.


----------



## JayRedd

Thanks for the hospitality. One question though: What's up with all these points, characters and rep?


----------



## Gonzo

JayRedd said:


> Thanks for the hospitality. One question though: What's up with all these points, characters and rep?


Points are used to buy stuff in the uCash store and to bet on sports in the uCash Sportsbook, characters are part of an RPG game that was installed that quickly lost interest, and rep is reputation.


----------



## Pacers Fan

JayRedd said:


> Thanks for the hospitality. One question though: What's up with all these points, characters and rep?


None of them really matter too much. They attract younger posters. I don't even bother with betting anymore. I just put my points in the bank and let them multiply. I use them to get more entries into Pacers board contests. The RPG system was a way to get points, but now whatever is earned in there is just for the RPG. Reputation again doesn't matter. Just check out the Nets board. They all rep each other like crazy. It really has no meaning as to how good a poster really is.

And also, welcome!


----------



## StephenJackson

JayRedd said:


> Where are you from?
> Grew up in Maine. Live in NYC now.


I grew up in Maine too. I go to college 20 minutes south of Boston now though. Where in Maine are you from?


----------



## JayRedd

Orono....born and raised. I actually spent one year of my college life in Newton Mass at a small school called Lasell College before transferring to St. John's in New York.


----------



## StephenJackson

JayRedd said:


> Orono....born and raised. I actually spent one year of my college life in Newton Mass at a small school called Lasell College before transferring to St. John's in New York.


Sweet, I've been up to Orono a few times. I was born and raised in Buxton my whole life...but I'm practically in Saco. I'm a senior this year at Stonehill College in Easton, MA...20 minutes South of Boston. Good to have you on the board man, and good luck with everything!


----------



## JayRedd

There's a lot of hay fields up in Buxton. You ever find a piece of volcanic ash that has no business in a Maine hayfield?


----------



## StephenJackson

JayRedd said:


> There's a lot of hay fields up in Buxton. You ever find a piece of volcanic ash that has no business in a Maine hayfield?


Volcanic ash? You lost me on that one.


----------



## JayRedd

From Shawshank Redemption. Shame on you If you haven't seen it.


----------



## MillerTime

Welcome to the forums JayRedd!


----------



## StephenJackson

JayRedd said:


> From Shawshank Redemption. Shame on you If you haven't seen it.


Ahhhh, yes, yes of course. I know what you are referring to now.


----------



## 31andOnly

What's your name? Ricky Hawes

Where are you from? Born in Robinson, IL...Live and Attend College in Vincennes, Indiana

How old are you? 21

How long have you been a Pacers fan? When they cut my umbilical cord I bled blue and gold. Growing up I was the social outcast in my small Illinois town...Jordan was on top of the world and I was the outcast who wore a different Reggie Miller jersey to school every day. Swarming in a sea of black and red I maintained my faith and made sure everyone knew about the magic of a Miller Moment.

Who is your favorite Pacer? My favorite current pacers are Foster and Jones

Favorite non-Pacer? Steve Nash

What are some of your hobbies? I enjoy a variety of things. Basketball is my widow, my mistress, and my love. I am attending college for Computer Science at Vincennes University so obviously I am into graphics/webdesign as well as computer related activities. I love social gatherings and heated yet constructive debates.

Favorite music/musician? Green Day

Do you have a job, what is it? I work at my brothers computer store in Lawrenceville IL. 

Anything else you'd like to share? The fact that I made my way here from the ESPN message boards and am absolutely impressed by the Pacers and non Pacers fans here as well. That place was filled with so much garbage that its good to see a striving community with one common love in tact, Basketball.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

31andOnly said:


> Basketball is my widow, my mistress, and my love.



I thought she was mines alone...

It's aight though because I'm not jelous... :biggrin: ....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## 31andOnly

yeah she gets around here in Indiana alot...Thats why we get stuck with STD's like Artest from time to time...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

31andOnly said:


> Thats why we get stuck with STD's like Artest from time to time...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:...





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

31andOnly said:


> yeah she gets around here in Indiana alot...Thats why we get stuck with STD's like Artest from time to time...


LOL

welcome to the board man.


----------



## PacersOz

What's your name? Tomas

Where are you from? Born in Europe, live in Australia

How old are you? 15

How long have you been a Pacers fan? since i got into basketball, 98

Who is your favorite Pacer? all of em

Favorite non-Pacer? emeka okafor, kyle korver, nate robinson

What are some of your hobbies? love cars, bodybuilding etc

Favorite music/musician? anything from drum and bass, house, to hip hop and some indy

Do you have a job, what is it? student

Anything else you'd like to share? not really, except GO INDIANA


----------



## Banjoriddim

Welcome, PacersOz!

P.S. I like that you mentioned drum and bass....


----------



## Gonzo

How did you hear about the site PacersOz?


----------



## PacersOz

well lets say the australian basketball forums are kind of dull and boring, and there are no pacer fans that i know of, so i was browsing some forums and came across this one, needless to say i took alook at the pacers part of the forum and well..... fell in love :banana: 
now i can talk about my favourite team with educated supporters who won't rant about how good kobe is or what a star lebron is, because thats all there is really on the australian bball forums, plain boring.

i hope one day to know as much about the pacers as some of you do, Stephen Jackson, Miller Time you guys have such a knowledge, i hope to know that much one of these days.....also Pacers Fan and Larry Legend, we are about the same age and got into the pacers at the same time roughly so even better we have some things in common.
anyways thanks for making me feel welcome, you guys seem really nice and you go for pacers so
it makes it all the better :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PacersOz said:


> anyways thanks for making me feel welcome, you guys seem really nice and you go for pacers so it makes it all the better :cheers:



Welcome Oz, we appreciate you being part of the best forum in the league, and hope that we see you here often doggy.... :cheers: :cheers: ..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PacersOz said:


> i hope one day to know as much about the pacers as some of you do, Stephen Jackson, Miller Time you guys have such a knowledge, i hope to know that much one of these days.....



Thanks man! I don't you'll ever get bored with this forum or the people who post here. A wide array of opinions on the Pacers leads to good discussion. Welcome!


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks man! I don't you'll ever get bored with this forum or the people who post here. A wide array of opinions on the Pacers leads to good discussion. Welcome!


Haha. Yeah, everyone disagrees with Pacers Fan.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Haha. Yeah, everyone disagrees with Pacers Fan.


And yet we all love you. Funny how that works.


----------



## JayRedd

Pacers Fan said:


> Haha. Yeah, everyone disagrees with Pacers Fan.


Pollard is a stiff


----------



## Leuteris

What's your name? Lefteris 

Where are you from? Athens, Greece
How old are you? 25

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Since we got Peja :clap: 
Who is your favorite Pacer? Peja!
Who is your favorite non Pacer ? Kobe , he is the best
What are some of your hobbies? Basketball, Cars
Favorite music/musician? Many

Do you have a job, what is it? No


----------



## bbasok

*What's your name?*Baran

*Where are you from?*Ankara,Turkey

*How old are you?*17

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?*since 2000

*Who is your favorite Pacer?*Reggie!

*Favorite non-Pacer?*Iverson,Gasol,K-Mart,Iggy
*
What are some of your hobbies?*Basketball,Cars,Soccer

*Favorite music/musician?*I like all type of QUALITY music

*Do you have a job, what is it?*Student
*
Anything else you'd like to share?*Pacers and Grizzlies 4 Life!


----------



## Knick Killer

What's your name? Taylor

Where are you from? Winnipeg, Manitoba CANADA

How old are you? 16

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Wow..i honestly dont know but its been a while but im definately the only one around where i live. Everyone thinks im crazy for liking them. Everyone likes the Cavs, Heat, Rockets etc. But me even if the pacers go 0-82 for the rest of my life...i'll still be....a Indiana Pacers basketball fan. 

Who is your favorite Pacer? All-time Uncle Reggie...today umm James White (soon to be Al Harrington)

Favorite non-Pacer? Chris Bosh, Disco Dirk, Charlie Villaneuva, fred jones, Dale Davis, Brad Miller, Brent Barry, Ron Artest, Steve Nash and Todd MacCulloch.

What are some of your hobbies? B-ball, video games (MADDEN) , music, movies, watchin comedy

Favorite music/musician? Rock/ R&B Red Hot Chili Peppers

Do you have a job, what is it? No job for me

Anything else you'd like to share? PACERS AND RAPTORS FOR LIFE!


----------



## Auggie

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> What's your name? Taylor
> 
> Where are you from? Winnipeg, Manitoba CANADA
> 
> How old are you? 16
> 
> How long have you been a Pacers fan? Wow..i honestly dont know but its been a while but im definately the only one around where i live. Everyone thinks im crazy for liking them. Everyone likes the Cavs, Heat, Rockets etc. But me even if the pacers go 0-82 for the rest of my life...i'll still be....a Indiana Pacers basketball fan.
> 
> Who is your favorite Pacer? All-time Uncle Reggie...today umm James White (soon to be Al Harrington)
> 
> Favorite non-Pacer? Chris Bosh, Disco Dirk, Charlie Villaneuva, fred jones, Dale Davis, rip hamilton (the reggie of today), Brad Miller, Loren Woods, Ron Artest, Danny Granger and Todd MacCulloch.
> 
> What are some of your hobbies? B-ball, video games (MADDEN) , music, movies, watchin comedy
> 
> Favorite music/musician? Rock/ R&B Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> Do you have a job, what is it? No job for me
> 
> Anything else you'd like to share? PACERS AND RAPTORS FOR LIFE!


welcome to BBB, Taylor! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Auggie said:


> welcome to BBB, Taylor! :cheers:



No doubt...Welcome indeed bro.... :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer

Thanks you guys im happy to be aboard! and PaCerHolic can i be one of your J.O'S Official Sponsors?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> PaCerHolic can i be one of your J.O'S Official Sponsors?



Of course doggy, my pleasure to have your support....:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Of course doggy, my pleasure to have your support....:cheers:



thanks man..and thanks for introducing me to this site. its awesome


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> thanks man..and thanks for introducing me to this site. its awesome



No problem brother...No problem...And remember if you have any questions don't hesitate to let me know...:buddies: :cheers:


----------



## JayRedd

Yo Yo Yo...What's up everyone. Haven't been here for months now, but had to get back on for the game threads. Always a pleasure. 

What's your name? Jared

Where are you from? New York

How old are you? 26

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Since 25 in the 4th

Who is your favorite Pacer? Reggie

Favorite non-Pacer? DWade, Paul Pierce, Josh Howard, Shaun Livingston, Luol Deng

What are some of your hobbies? basketball, writing, bars

Favorite music/musician? hip hop, Rakim

Do you have a job, what is it? editor

Anything else you'd like to share? 

Check out my Team-by-Team Preview and other NBA commentary at www.bothteamsplayedhard.net

Rock on


----------



## Pacers Fan

JayRedd said:


> Yo Yo Yo...What's up everyone. Haven't been here for months now, but had to get back on for the game threads. Always a pleasure.


Welcome back! I'm glad to see productive game threads make people return, and I hope a few more people will since the offseason is finally over.


----------



## Auggie

yo hi again JayRedd  nice to have you back :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac

*What's your name? *Jermaniac
*
Where are you from?* California
*
How old are you?* 18

*How long have you been a Pacers fan?* 8 years
*
Who is your favorite Pacer?* Jermaine O'Neal

*Favorite non-Pacer?* Jason Richardson and Zach Randolph
*
What are some of your hobbies?* I dont know watching sports, partying, kickin it with friends, some other stuff

*Favorite music/musician?* Rap/Cam'Ron,Jay-Z,Memphis Bleek

*Do you have a job, what is it?* Going to college

*Anything else you'd like to share?* If you post on RealGM or Pacers Digest, yes I'm the same Jermaniac from there.

Go Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Very nice to have you with us Jermaniac....:cheers:


----------



## Auggie

hey there Jermaniac and welcome


----------



## Knick Killer

no new people for a loooooong time..


----------



## MillerTime

We neeeeeeeeeeeeed to new people! lol


----------



## absolutebest

Yo! Checking back in for the first time in a while!


----------



## Auggie

absolutebest said:


> Yo! Checking back in for the first time in a while!


sup man.. its been awhile  how ya doing? :cheers:


----------



## TiMVP2

What's your name? Max

Where are you from? San Antonio

How old are you? 13

How long have you been a Pacers Fan? never really was one but I liked them against the pistons if that counts..

Who is your favorite Pacer? Huge Zan Tabak fan

Favorite non-Pacer? Duncan.Parker.Devin Brown.Stephen Jackson.GINOBILI.

What are some of your hobbies? collecting basketball cards n watch TV

Favorite music/musician? hip hop Mike Jones/AZ

Do you have a job, what is it? STUDENT

Anything else you'd like to share?
GO SPURS GO


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Sup MDIZZ!....:cheers:...


----------



## pacersfan92

What's your name? Evan

Where are you from? Greenfield

How old are you? 20

How long have you been a Pacers fan? 14 years

Who is your favorite Pacer? Marquis Daniels, Ike Diogu

Favorite non-Pacer? LeBron James, KG, KB

What are some of your hobbies? Basketball

Favorite music/musician? Akon

Do you have a job, what is it? Sportswriter

Anything else you'd like to share? no


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Welcome Pacersfan92!!!....:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Redeemed

Jeremy is in da house!


----------



## Redeemed

What's your name? Jeremy

Where are you from? Indianapolis

How old are you? 16

How long have you been a Pacers fan? 3 years

Who is your favorite Pacer? Travvy, Dunleavy

Favorite non-Pacer? Chris Paul, Chris Bosh

What are some of your hobbies? Basketball, video games

Favorite music/musician? Linkin Park

Do you have a job, what is it? Arbys

Anything else you'd like to share? Not much else about me


----------



## PacersorBust

What's your name? Jonny

Where are you from? Carmel, Indiana

How old are you? 16

How long have you been a Pacers fan? Too long lol...theyr my hometown NBA team, you just can't be a fan of your hometown teams.

Who is your favorite Pacer? Granger, Diener, and Dunleavy

Favorite non-Pacer? LBJ, Chris Paul, David West, 'Melo, Iggy.

What are some of your hobbies? Skeeting..lol just kiding. Hangin with my friends, playin video games, working out, and playing pick-up basketball with a bunch of my friends. 

Favorite music/musician? Right now, I'm really into Breaking Benjamin, Dave Matthews Band, Guster, Kanye, Linkin Park, Matchbox 20, O.A.R., Nickelback, Rage against the Machine, Sherwood, and Switchfoot. I like some rap too, like Plies, T-Pain, and Lil Jon. 

Do you have a job, what is it? I used to, I was a lifeguard but that job blowed. 

Anything else you'd like to share? Well, I'm very happy to have joined as I have been looking for an active Pacer board to join for awhile now. MillerTime sent me this site along time ago (like almost a year ago) through another forum and I finally decided to join. I will try to stay as active as possible also. Anyways, I hope i get to meet you all and hopefully we can all talk about the downfall of what once was a great Franchise .


----------



## Auggie

hi welcome to all the new guys! :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer

Great to finally see some new guys! And those two guys know there Pacers basketball. Thrilled to have you guys here. Welcome :cheers:


----------



## PacersorBust

Its nice to seee some old posters return that I have no clue who they are lol. I'm definately sticking around.


----------

